# Neighbors complaining about smoke...



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

We had nicer weather this weekend, so I made some time on the porch both Saturday and Sunday in order to enjoy some cigars. On both days, different neighbors complained about the smell. On both occasions, the women came out onto their porches, looked over at me and made some comment about how stinky it was. I don't want to be a bad neighbor, but shouldn't I be allowed to enjoy a cigar on my own porch without complaint? Between anti-smoking laws, SCHIP taxes, and the demonization of smoking in the media, are we all doomed to be ostracized? I bet a generation ago, even if people didn't like the smell, they wouldn't have thought to complain, let alone demonstrate some sort of piousness over their own non-smoking. Brothers unite!


----------



## Vinnie (Nov 27, 2008)

Its tough, I live in a neighborhood where the houses are very close together. I'm lucky as I have a cigar smoker on one side and a butt hacker on the other side. 
I am going single soon a nice way to say I'm going through a divorce and I was going to buy a town house, but after thinking about my cigars, I have decided to bite the bullet and buy another house. 
If you are in an apartment or condo or town house, you could expect to get the comments. 
We no longer have rights, good luck on your issue. 
Vinnie


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

wow that really sucks. im not sure that i would be able to bite my tung on that one.i always try to be considerate to others.but thats your home to and as much as i like the smell of B.B.Q. I bet if they wanted to B.B.Q. they would not care if it bothered you.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Are these row houses or standalones? Seems strange that they would get as much smell so as to complain. Did they have their windows open?

To not be able to smoke on your own porch is just wrong.

You should say, "While the smell of my cigar wafting onto your property may be of annoyance to you and cause you the trouble of closing a few front windows, the sounds coming from your mouth onto my property are of equal annoyance, and are ruining my enjoyment of this fine cigar and sunny afternoon."


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

docruger said:


> wow that really sucks. im not sure that i would be able to bite my tung on that one.i always try to be considerate to others.but thats your home to and as much as i like the smell of B.B.Q. I bet if they wanted to B.B.Q. they would not care if it bothered you.


Exactly.


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

OK, so this is what it boils down to:

If you are doing this within the confines of your property line and it is not violating city ordinances, you are OK. There is nothing you can do about what they think about your cigar smoking habit and they have the right to issue an opinion.

Jorge


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

Sadly, the state of freedom in this country has devolved into, "I'll do whatever I want, which includes deciding what you can or can't do."


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

I live in a townhome that has ranch and 2 floor units. I smoke on my ranch patio (in the corner lot) all the time. The smoke goes up and circles around 16 units since it is a big courtyard. So on a good day I may be able to stink up the whole lot!!!

Not sure what you are smoking, but I have yet to have anyone look at me or complain. Maybe becuase all the neighbors think I am crazy???

Not sure, but since you are outside, not a damn thing they can do about it. You may not get a Christmas card, but oh well


----------



## FN in MT (Jan 22, 2008)

I could NOT even imagine having to take shit from a neighbor like that on my own property!! I feel sorry for You.

FN in MT


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I bet they had their windows open and some smoke blew into the house. Oh well they will learn to just close the windows facing your house when you go outside on your porch to enjoy a cigar. I just hope it doesn't become a feud with them, but you have ever right to smoke it on your porch, yard, etc..


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

Rubix^3 said:


> We had nicer weather this weekend, so I made some time on the porch both Saturday and Sunday in order to enjoy some cigars. On both days, different neighbors complained about the smell. On both occasions, the women came out onto their porches, looked over at me and made some comment about how stinky it was. I don't want to be a bad neighbor, but shouldn't I be allowed to enjoy a cigar on my own porch without complaint? Between anti-smoking laws, SCHIP taxes, and the demonization of smoking in the media, are we all doomed to be ostracized? I bet a generation ago, even if people didn't like the smell, they wouldn't have thought to complain, let alone demonstrate some sort of piousness over their own non-smoking. Brothers unite!


that pisses me off so much, that's like walking into your neighbor's house and saying "Dont make meatloaf for dinner i dont like how it tastes"

I mean it's absolutely inconceiveable to me that someone would think it's ok to tell you what to do on your OWN PORCH.

A. You're an adult who can do whatever the hell you want.
B. You're on your own property.
C. Smoking cigars is 100% legal i mean it's not like you're sitting there shooting Heroine or blowing off firecrackers.

The bottom line is, neither of these neighbors have any right what so ever to tell you what to do, so if i was you i'd just sit there and either ignore them or give them a simple flip of the bird and keep on enjoying my cigar... what are they gonna do?? Call the Cops?


----------



## Rudder (Feb 7, 2008)

Renter= Must live in harmony with neighbors
Owner=Do whatever you like within laws.


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thats sucks, i would think thats its your porch..do what ever you want...


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> Are these row houses or standalones? Seems strange that they would get as much smell so as to complain. Did they have their windows open?
> 
> To not be able to smoke on your own porch is just wrong.
> 
> You should say, "While the smell of my cigar wafting onto your property may be of annoyance to you and cause you the trouble of closing a few front windows, the sounds coming from your mouth onto my property are of equal annoyance, and are ruining my enjoyment of this fine cigar and sunny afternoon."


Was wondering the same thing. Sounds like almost apartments or condos.


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

I would tell them to F#$%-Off! Stop poking your head over here or you will call the police! lol! I smoke in my back yard porch and when the neighbors are outside and I start smoking they get quiet. Guess what, I just crank the tunes up and keep on herfing! I care less what they think or say!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks for the sympathy bros. 
A couple more facts:
These are stand alone houses, but they are a little close together. My wife and I do rent, and unfortunately one of the complainers knows our landlord. She was merely leaving her home to walk down the street with one of her friends when she yelled across my yard; "your cigar really stinks".
I found her comment rude. If the smoke bothers her to the point where she can't enjoy her porch she could engage me a little more politely, rather than offending me in the presence of her friend.
I don't want to intentionally bother anyone with my cigars, but I should have the freedom to smoke on my porch.

p.s.
cigar in question was a C.A.O. Brazilia


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

I love it when people get pissed about me smoking, specially when I'm in my own yard and if they say anything I come right back with something about them that I don't like.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Rubix^3 said:


> .....she could engage me a little more politely, rather than offending me in the presence of her friend....


Too true!
I hope you were able to fully enjoy your hard earned gar in spite of her rudeness.

Dang Beeotch :spank:

At some point you might have to consider wearing headphones to ensure your tranquility...


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

I'd say keep on smokin...

I'd always try and be polite about it..... BUT these are single dwelling homes, and unless you live in the Crazy state of California, I cant imagine there are any laws about smoking a cigar on your porch. And even if this is a rental house, unless there is something in your lease about not smoking outdoors, I dont imagine your landlord could or would want to say much...

Try and keep the peace, but dont snuff your stogie because some do gooder decides she dosent care for the smell


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

You could have said...."I smoke cigars to cover up your sent" or "my cigar smells better than your crotch...or at least thats what your husband told me".....ive got more...let me know if i can help. :wave:


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

It doesn't even sound like it was really bothering her, it more sounds like she's just a loudmouthed hag who feels the need to screech things over the fence when she leaves her house. Most likely she only smelled it for a few seconds while walking out of the house, but in her precious little world she needed to pipe up. Ignore her, I say. 

When my neighbors fire up their lawnmowers at 7:00pm on a calm summer evening while I'm trying to relax on the porch, it pisses me off, but I don't waltz over there and yell at them. If my neighbor is spreading manure in his garden, I might smell it but I don't prance over and say, "Gee, Nick, that really stinks!" 

Live and let live, I say!


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

The neighbors I have now have never complained about the wife and I smoking our cigars on the back porch. I've always wondered if they can really smell it at all. I am a little worried about the new house we are buying this month because we will be closer to our neighbors and we don't know them at all. I don't wanna start any drama with any neighbor being as we have to live by them but I am not gonna stop smoking because it bothers them. I guess you just have to pick and choose what battles you wanna fight and this one I would fight. :fencing:


----------



## Zarathustra19 (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey, if all else fails, "its all for the children now". And I love kids.


----------



## MickeyFinn (Jan 1, 2008)

Dom said:


> that pisses me off so much, that's like walking into your neighbor's house and saying "Dont make meatloaf for dinner i dont like how it tastes"
> 
> I mean it's absolutely inconceiveable to me that someone would think it's ok to tell you what to do on your OWN PORCH.
> 
> ...


Firecrackers are legal where I am.


----------



## golfermd (Feb 18, 2009)

Whether or not you own that house or rent it is not germaine. You are living within the rule of law (something the complainers seem to overlook). You are living on the property with exclusive use with a few exceptions concerning the owners right to inspect the property and to make necessary maintenance repairs. Unless you have some caveat in your lease agreement barring you from smoking on the property (not just inside the structure) then there's not much the owner can do about it either.

I rent a condo and my neighbor says she likes the smell of my cigars. To be honest I roast my own coffee and find the smell of cigar smoke a lot more appealing than smell of coffee beans roasting

If your neighbor again complains tell her to shut up or you will call the police to file a complaint for harrassment. I concur with a previous poster that we are now living in a society that says one persons rights are more important other's rights. I don't know about many of you but I have put my life on the line in defense of everyone's freedoms, even those who I find abhorent or stupid. I am wondering if those who want to overule my rights and freedoms with their own would do the same thing. I also wonder if those brave souls in harms way at this moment would agree with these rights gestapos.


----------



## wolfmonk (Dec 14, 2008)

It bugs the hell out of me that people can't just let some stuff slide. I figure - if there not ruining my property or drawing blood - live and let live. My neighbor's kid loves firecrackers - my dogs do not. I don't bug him about it because I figure we all have to make compromises to live peacefully together - I'll save my whining and moaning for something significant. Too bad your neighbors don't want to 'get along'. Smokers of any stripe have become the free target - people can snipe at them and feel righteous - we are a definite underclass.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Never had that issue, but I can assure you that NOBODY will keep me from smoking cigars on my porch!


----------



## Old Stogie (Mar 28, 2009)

A situation such as yours must be handled delicately. First, load the charcoal grill with charcoal on a day that the wind is blowing in their direction. Light grill and allow charcoal to get good and hot. Next, apply one 8 ounce tin of Latakia to the charcoal. Return to your porch and have a cigar.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Smoke on your front porch naked. I doubt they will complain about the "cigar smoke" then.

P.S. never do what I just said.

Is pretty lame though. Should pick out something they do and tell them you want them to stop it. 

"I'm alergic to those types of flowers you grow. Unlike the smells of my cigars that you faintly smell off in the distance, your flowers make me phsyically ill."


----------



## doublebassmusician (Jul 15, 2008)

She just wants to piss you off. Part of me says ignore her. When she figures out your not bothered by her comments she'll stop.
On the other hand, we've sat back and done nothing for too long. 
Perhaps a hammer to the face will shut her up quicker.


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow, I have been trying to decide how I was going to respond to this one. Thanks for the extra info. I would keep on smoking. It really does sound like it doesn't really bother her and maybe in some weird way when walking with (alliteration!) her friend she was showing off.

If she approaches you again, I would engage in a discussion with her.

If all else fails, lets get a good group together on here, a good 20 or so, and go sit on your porch smoking nothing shorter than Churchill's. We'll give her something to complain about! Keep us updated on what happens next.


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

fiddlegrin said:


> Too true!
> I hope you were able to fully enjoy your hard earned gar in spite of her rudeness.
> 
> Dang Beeotch :spank:
> ...


That's a great smiley! Never seen that one before! :spank: :spank: :spank:


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

Why cant people just mind their own damn business? I remember a day when you could paddle your kids butt in a store and people wouldnt call the cops on you! Actually i only remember the part where "I" got my butt paddled! Seriously though. Ive got some good neighbors. I work on bikes till 3am and have an exhaust fan pointed right at my neighbors living room window that blows smoke out of my basement bar! Nobody complains. Prolly cause my wife and I were on the porch one night and caught the 75 year old lady smokin pot on her porch!! It all goes back to you mind yours ill mind mine.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Rudder said:


> Renter= Must live in harmony with neighbors
> Owner=Do whatever you like within laws.


I disagree.. If you are renting a house, and you are outside, and you pay rent every month. Its still your place of residence, until the landlord kicks you out. IMHO, even if you are renting, you have rights to smoke..
Scott


----------



## Kenny Powers (Mar 23, 2009)

****in Liberals!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

slyder said:


> Why cant people just mind their own damn business? I remember a day when you could paddle your kids butt in a store and people wouldnt call the cops on you! Actually i only remember the part where "I" got my butt paddled! Seriously though. Ive got some good neighbors. I work on bikes till 3am and have an exhaust fan pointed right at my neighbors living room window that blows smoke out of my basement bar! Nobody complains. Prolly cause my wife and I were on the porch one night and caught the 75 year old lady smokin pot on her porch!! It all goes back to you mind yours ill mind mine.


:tpd: I hear ya! I was on that receiving end also.


----------



## zitro_joe (Oct 6, 2008)

Kenny Powers said:


> ****in Liberals!!!!!!!!!


That has to be the most annoying comeback.


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

Incredible,it just amazes me that people can drive in and walk by hundreds of thousands of cars all billowing out fumes,go by factories doing the same thing without saying a word about it then complain about a cigarette or cigar.....and it's not even near them! 

If she complains show her how Clinton's women enjoy them.:madgrin:

Well,maybe nothing that drastic,but there is a time and place where you have to make a stand.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Zarathustra19 said:


> Hey, if all else fails, "its all for the children now". And I love kids.


"I'm smoking for the children.
Don't you care about the children?"


----------



## carterwsu (Apr 3, 2008)

For people with no life at all (your neighbor) it almost becomes their hobby to point their finger at people. Especially when, unfortunately, it has become fashionable to bitch about every ****ing thing in this world including smoking. I miss the days when a neighbor would complain and you tell her to mind her own G.D. business, and keep puffing away happily. 


I have a neighbor whose 10 yr old kid is about as smart as a bag full of hammers and likes to play on crowded streets. One day I was driving (~25mph) down the street and he literally jumped in front of my car. I slammed the brakes and the kid stood there like "ohh, am I in your way". I told him he better learn to get the hell outta the streets or one day he'll be hurting. Later, his mom comes banging on my front door yelling, "where do you get the nerve, blah, blah, blah". I looked at her, told her she was an excellant role model for letting her kids play on busy streets, gave her a friendly hand/finger gesture and SLAMMED the door in her face. No more problems from her or her brat kid.

My advice. Tell your neighbor that you love the freedoms that America provides us and then tell her to get bent.


----------



## wrapper23 (Mar 17, 2009)

She sounds like a *real bitch.* Tell her that the price of islands in the Pacific are down. Maybe she could score one?

On a good day, I would just smile, wave, and blow some smoke her way. That would probably piss her off even more. And, be grateful you're not married to her. :ballchain:

That is just so intolerant. It's not like you're out there smoking 12 hours a day. But if you're like me, maybe you are... :smoke2:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Well f*** them.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Old Stogie said:


> A situation such as yours must be handled delicately. First, load the charcoal grill with charcoal on a day that the wind is blowing in their direction. Light grill and allow charcoal to get good and hot. Next, apply one 8 ounce tin of Latakia to the charcoal. Return to your porch and have a cigar.


dude..... that's just wrong
I like the headphones while outside idea. That or do like I did and move out to the country where there is at least an acre between houses.
I have only been confronted once over my cigar smoking. In Charleston, SC, I was waiting for the family unit to finish shopping. I sat on a public bench, noone around, and proceeded to light a cigar. After perhaps 30 seconds, I see a woman 100 yards away start to perform the "anti-smokin' shuffle", waving her hands, turning her nose up. Frantically searching for who to rip into with her diatribe, she finally looked my way.....and shut the [email protected]# up. There are some advantages to looking like a "goodfella" and warding off morons is one of them.


----------



## NittnayLion (Feb 11, 2008)

The neighbor to my right (25 feet) smokes cigarettes on her patio and it smells up our apartment when the windows are open in. Same with the downstairs neighbor to the left. I get smoke from two different directions. 
I smoke out on the front stoop instead of our deck out back (with a better view) when I see that the neighbors are home. 

I hate the apartment smelling like cigarettes from those two and I bet they don't like my cigars either.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> dude..... that's just wrong
> I like the headphones while outside idea. That or do like I did and move out to the country where there is at least an acre between houses.
> I have only been confronted once over my cigar smoking. In Charleston, SC, I was waiting for the family unit to finish shopping. I sat on a public bench, noone around, and proceeded to light a cigar. After perhaps 30 seconds, I see a woman 100 yards away start to perform the "anti-smokin' shuffle", waving her hands, turning her nose up. Frantically searching for who to rip into with her diatribe, she finally looked my way.....and shut the [email protected]# up. There are some advantages to looking like a "goodfella" and warding off morons is one of them.


Note to self... Do not piss off this man!!!!


----------



## wolfmonk (Dec 14, 2008)

Old Stogie said:


> A situation such as yours must be handled delicately. First, load the charcoal grill with charcoal on a day that the wind is blowing in their direction. Light grill and allow charcoal to get good and hot. Next, apply one 8 ounce tin of Latakia to the charcoal. Return to your porch and have a cigar.


:dance::clap2:


----------



## Firerat (Mar 19, 2009)

I was sitting on a bench, in front of my apartment smoking a cigar when I was approached by one of my lovely neighbors.

She proceeded with the ole "you know second hand smoke kills xxxx people every year:kev:" all the while I continue puffing and smiling never saying a word.:madgrin:

She then says to me "I can't stand that thing, ainkiller:I'm going inside. What possible reason can you have for smoking it?"

"You said you were going inside." I said and just shrugged my shoulders.:wave:

This lady looked at me like I just pissed in her cereal.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Nonsense. Second hand smoke only really counts when you are trapped in a smoky bar or room. Outdoors? Are they kidding? Even then, I just looked at some stats, and 50k people "die from second hand smoke" a year, and only 3k of those are cancer. I wonder if this was US only or the whole world. Either way, that is next to nothing.

Honestly, all this is getting out of hand. I've had people tell me they don't use charcoal grills because they don't want to get cancer.


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

Way out of hand!!!

You can get cancer from chewing gum with Sacrine in it... 

we are all going to die of something when our time is up. We might as well enjoy the small time we have on this earth. Who knows when it will all come to an end???


----------



## Firerat (Mar 19, 2009)

Jack Straw said:


> Honestly, all this is getting out of hand. I've had people tell me they don't use charcoal grills because they don't want to get cancer.


Way out of hand.

Best part, the lady bitching me out weighs at least 250, and I see her all the time driving while talking on her cell phone. :kev: :rip:

I think my cigars are the least of her worries.


----------



## zackly (Jun 27, 2008)

*Incredible!*



Rubix^3 said:


> We had nicer weather this weekend, so I made some time on the porch both Saturday and Sunday in order to enjoy some cigars. On both days, different neighbors complained about the smell. On both occasions, the women came out onto their porches, looked over at me and made some comment about how stinky it was. I don't want to be a bad neighbor, but shouldn't I be allowed to enjoy a cigar on my own porch without complaint? Between anti-smoking laws, SCHIP taxes, and the demonization of smoking in the media, are we all doomed to be ostracized? I bet a generation ago, even if people didn't like the smell, they wouldn't have thought to complain, let alone demonstrate some sort of piousness over their own non-smoking. Brothers unite!


Dude, you've got some bad luck!
I think you've moved in between both my ex-wives!!


----------



## uvacom (Oct 29, 2008)

doublebassmusician said:


> She just wants to piss you off. Part of me says ignore her. When she figures out your not bothered by her comments she'll stop.
> On the other hand, we've sat back and done nothing for too long.
> Perhaps a hammer to the face will shut her up quicker.


Whoa, you're really an all-or-nothing kind of guy! :shocked:

Anyway, what can you do. If it were me, I'd toss the snarkiest comment I could come up with at that moment, and keep on puffing.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I actually had a discussion with my cousin about what was worse, my 3-4 cigars a week or his going through a loaf of white bread a week. The cigars are better for you, although he did not agree.


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

You could always collect a paper bag of doggie doo doo and burn it while smoking a cigar. Then ask her which one she prefers.


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

slyder said:


> Nobody complains. Prolly cause my wife and I were on the porch one night and caught the 75 year old lady smokin pot on her porch!! It all goes back to you mind yours ill mind mine.


Bahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

yeah we could smell it and the wind was in our direction so i walked down off the porch and down the sidewalk infront of her house and there she sat with a little pipe in her hand.....she could have cared less who saw it. Must have glucoma.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

sounds like we need a huge Puff herf at your house 



Rubix^3 said:


> We had nicer weather this weekend, so I made some time on the porch both Saturday and Sunday in order to enjoy some cigars. On both days, different neighbors complained about the smell. On both occasions, the women came out onto their porches, looked over at me and made some comment about how stinky it was. I don't want to be a bad neighbor, but shouldn't I be allowed to enjoy a cigar on my own porch without complaint? Between anti-smoking laws, SCHIP taxes, and the demonization of smoking in the media, are we all doomed to be ostracized? I bet a generation ago, even if people didn't like the smell, they wouldn't have thought to complain, let alone demonstrate some sort of piousness over their own non-smoking. Brothers unite!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

LOL perfect.


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

Firerat said:


> Way out of hand.
> 
> Best part, the lady bitching me out weighs at least 250, and I see her all the time driving while talking on her cell phone. :kev: :rip:
> 
> I think my cigars are the least of her worries.


Oh no wonder. Shes fat. (no offense to anyone overweight, I'm overweight at the moment as well from my meds).

I find that a lot of fat people are rude, ignorant, and narcissistic. As long as they are happy that's all they seem to care about. Usually has to do with them getting so fat. They don't have to look at themselves, so why do they care if their looks make people gag. Obnoxious. The thought of you stop doing something you have a passion for to please her is ridiculous. Should tell her to lay off the cheeseburgers, they far worse for your health.

Once again, that's not ALL overweight people. But a good amount of them can be like that.

Make a big pit with leaves over it and put a fat cheeseburger on top of it. Like shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## wrapper23 (Mar 17, 2009)

Mmmm... dogsh!t or Latakia? Well, I had to look up Latakia. :r


----------



## PerpetualNoob (Sep 9, 2008)

wrapper23 said:


> Mmmm... dogsh!t or Latakia? Well, I had to look up Latakia. :r


Slice up an old tire and throw a chunk of that into the firepit when you want to enjoy your smoke in peace. If she complains about that, which seems almost inevitable, tell her you just did it so she wouldn't have to smell your stinky cigar.

Stinky? Of course they stink! That's how we know which ones are fit to smoke. Duh!


----------



## wolfmonk (Dec 14, 2008)

Nickerson said:


> Oh no wonder. Shes fat. (no offense to anyone overweight, I'm overweight at the moment as well from my meds).
> 
> I find that a lot of fat people are rude, ignorant, and narcissistic. As long as they are happy that's all they seem to care about. Usually has to do with them getting so fat. They don't have to look at themselves, so why do they care if their looks make people gag. Obnoxious. The thought of you stop doing something you have a passion for to please her is ridiculous. Should tell her to lay off the cheeseburgers, they far worse for your health.
> 
> ...


That's harsh. I find a good amount of most people can be obnoxious, self involved and even rude. I have never found it to correlate to their weight, but then I haven't kept a running tally either.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Nickerson said:


> Oh no wonder. Shes fat. (no offense to anyone overweight, I'm overweight at the moment as well from my meds).
> 
> I find that a lot of fat people are rude, ignorant, and narcissistic. As long as they are happy that's all they seem to care about. Usually has to do with them getting so fat. They don't have to look at themselves, so why do they care if their looks make people gag. Obnoxious. The thought of you stop doing something you have a passion for to please her is ridiculous. Should tell her to lay off the cheeseburgers, they far worse for your health.
> 
> ...


IMO! This remark was uncalled for. I seriously doubt it has anything to do with her being "fat". It's about people not knowing how to mind their own business, it's apart of human nature. Knocking someone because of their race, weight, height and etc. is down right ignorant. I understand you stated "no offense to anyone overweight, I'm overweight at the moment as well from my meds", but it was very offensive. With that said lets all Smoke a cigar and just relax...........


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

YEAH. And just for the record, she isn't fat, but she is of a certain minority..
:rotfl:
sorry, just trying to clear the air a bit.
Have an awesome day bros!


----------

